# Thoughts on this Royal Bridle?



## thiscatisinthehat (Mar 14, 2018)

I am looking for a cheap bridle for my 14.2hh riding pony x arab, and I was thinking about purchasing a royal bridle from the bridlesandreins website. I was wondering if anyone has used these bridles, and how they held up. The bridle in question is  this one .

I was going to order it in cob size, would this fit? Also I am not planning to use it for showing.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Just be aware the company is all overseas. Returning it within 7 days might be nearly impossible. From what I've seen on sale sites a lot of people like their stuff. I have no personal experiance however.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

I personally LOVE Royal's tack. They may be from India but they aren't a 3rd party manufacturer. They are their own individual company and are responsible for their own quality control and profit margin. Because of this, and because they aren't producing for another company that decides quality and cost, they are able to make their things VERY, VERY well.

I have bought 3 bridles from them. They also are able to make things completely custom, up to the milimeter and any color you want (even if it's not listed on their website, they will dye it for you). Sudhir, who is the owner, is incredibly nice.

No, they are not paying me to say these things, I've just been extremely happy with their products since they started on ebay.

It is the only company I will buy from now. They ship within hours or receiving payment and the tack comes to the house in 3 days. I LOVE royal sport.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Thats good to hear that. Ive thought of buying some of their girths and other items.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have seen quite a few royal sports tack pieces nowand been very unimpressed with the leather quality. A few blogs I follow have had the same problems with quality. 

Edges cracked off, leather didn’t condition as it should, color cracked off. I had a bridle and I threw it away. Awful. I really wanted to love the anatomic shaped bridle


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't really see any anatomic shape here, but maybe they are talking about something else. Have not seen any of these bridles so I have no opinion of them.


----------



## thiscatisinthehat (Mar 14, 2018)

Have messaged the owner about sizing and going to keep my eye out for any cheap bridles at local tack store. Going to read some more reviews and might take a risk and just see how they last.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I prefer to buy leather that I can actually see and touch first hand. I would only buy a bridle online if I'd already bought that brand and knew what the quality would be like.
Does Australia not have its own online tack stores - or better still an actual store that you can go into and see the products?


----------



## thiscatisinthehat (Mar 14, 2018)

The main tack stores near me are all horselands (no idea if you lot have them), and will hopefully go and have a look at some bridles there tomorrow. If I like a certain style/brand but they don’t have the right size I can order it online. Any recommendations for brands? Obviously I’ll be limited to certain brands because well... Australia.


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

I still 100% think you will like Royal's bridles. I have not been disappointed with them. I HAVE been disappointed with Smartpak's bridle which was crap, Red Barn, and even Edgewood - Oh and the HDR bridle... that was awful. The only cheapo bridle I really liked was collegiate, surprisingly.

Royal's stuff also isn't that cheap anymore. Their bridles go for 138 not on sale.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know anything about this particular company...
I did look at their website and if you look you will find the answer to your question about "size and fit" for that bridle. There is a detailed diagram that will help you to figure it out.
That said...
Everyone has a opinion about what is quality leather, tanning and what is not quality or junk status.
Each a individual like...
If you have _not_ seen or handled a particular brand before, I would offer caution.
Tack made in India comes with a certain reputation today. :|
It is a earned reputation for many manufacturers in general but of course there could be a different one in the offering...
I have had some tack that was made in India many years ago,_ more than 30+_, that was decent everyday quality usable, then I have had absolute garbage that was a waste of money spent when it fell apart in days although looked just as nice when first arriving.
*Know your manufacturer and their reputation*...especially is spending that kind of money for a bridle and shipping it in.
I find the prices from this place_ *are*_ expensive for "schooling/everyday" tack to be honest. Then add shipping overseas... 
I have used these companies _https://www.chicksaddlery.com_ for more than 30 years and counting.
They too offer international shipping.
They have a vast selection of bridles and quality.
Barns that I worked at having lesson horses needing tack purchased from them and that tack saw everyday use and not always the best care from students...it lasted and stood up to the abuse of that kind of situation.
It was cost friendly for a business that needed several of everything at one time...
What is written is what is a fair representation of what you will receive.
Their customer service people are all riders or horse knowledgeable and can answer sizing questions if you have any.
I have also used Dover Saddlery for many items with great success. _https://www.doversaddlery.com_
I have _never_ been disappointed in their products either.
Again, a great company to work with with employees who are riders, competitors and horse owners who use the products so know and understand the questions you may have.
Both businesses are real stores here in the USA...
Both stand behind their products is all I can say from fact of I'm using their merchandise.

Good luck in your search for affordable tack.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't speak to the quality of Royal, as I've never personally dealt with it. But I think you can get nice bridles from better reputed makers for a similar price. 
What draws you to Royal in particular?


----------



## thiscatisinthehat (Mar 14, 2018)

A family friend bought a bridle and a brow band off their website and had a really good experience with it. I’ve been trying to find out exactly what bridle but no luck yet :/


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I just clicked on the image and saw the Royal you all are discussing about is not the Billy Royal stuff . Didnt know there where two Royal"s ..........................


----------

